

Traveling with Technology - sumeetjain
http://sumeetjain.com/journal/tech/2010/11/15/traveling-with-technology.html

======
RK
Do you have an entry detailing all of the stuff you are traveling with (not
just your tech gear)?

~~~
sumeetjain
Not yet, but I'll do that next. There have been a few requests for it.

